# New way to train your birds



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I found a new way to train my birds. That is don't train them. I havent had time to trap train my 3 young birds because I'm working on my loft. They got older. So last week i left one out that never flew before He flew around and for awhile then landed and trapped. I had 2 others so i left them out today around 8am with the other one. The one i left out last week came back and trapped in 1/2 hour the other 2 i didn't see till 5pm they landed and trapped immediately. I love that new drop trap I know they would have never done that with bobs.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I think your birds were just rested up..the "don't train" theory is going to get your birds lost on 100 mile race. They won't be in shape..therefore won't have the stamina to endure the race and will have to "go down" to rest. 
You wouldn't put a couch potato in a marathon and expect him to win...seems it would be the same for the birds.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I believe they are Rollers not Racing Homers


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

i think what he mean is,dont train them on the drop trap,they have there own instinct how to go home or how to get inside once they survey the area.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Kalkbl said:


> I believe they are Rollers not Racing Homers


 That makes a big difference.



Aris said:


> i think what he mean is,dont train them on the drop trap,they have there own instinct how to go home or how to get inside once they survey the area.


Thanx for the clarification.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes I will take them the different distances But i didn't have to keep putting them through the trap to teach them they did it on there own and yes they are 1/2 roller I got 2 rollers a while back and put the in with my pedigree birds That was the worst thing i ever did. They completely messed up my other birds breeding there bullies so they will be gone and there 1/2 babies when i get my new loft done. Im going to raise saddle homers for show.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes they are smarter than given credit sometimes... had a frillback get out and he trapped in with the homers that evening..never be taught or trained per say..he just wanted to get in the loft..so he did..


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> ...there bullies so they will be gone and there 1/2 babies when i get my new loft done. Im going to raise saddle homers for show.


Gone where?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I wil sell them or give them away or back to the guy that give them to me at the next pigeon show. They have sell cages set up.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

there is a show(PA) this coming 26th of sept. are you going? thinking of going there lots of pigeon to sell.  english carrier,NY Flights , Tipler and some homers.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to but i have to work and its hard to get off because thats the guy i work with 4 day weekend i work 10 days on 4 off and i hate to ask him to come in on his days off. I thought it was funny they are giving good money as prizes but you have to spend it at there store win win for them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yes I will take them the different distances But i didn't have to keep putting them through the trap to teach them they did it on there own and yes they are 1/2 roller I got 2 rollers a while back and put the in with my pedigree birds That was the worst thing i ever did. They completely messed up my other birds breeding there bullies so they will be gone and there 1/2 babies when i get my new loft done. Im going to raise saddle homers for show.


*Hi Shadybug,If you are intrested in SADDLE HOMERS to show.check out the Saddle homer web site www.saddlehomersusa.com The President, Richard Haas lives in LEBANON,PA. and the Sect/Tres Ed Werner lives in NAZARRTH,PA. Tell them that GEORGE from California told you about them.* GEORGE


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

george simon said:


> *Hi Shadybug,If you are intrested in SADDLE HOMERS to show.check out the Saddle homer web site www.saddlehomersusa.com The President, Richard Haas lives in LEBANON,PA. and the Sect/Tres Ed Werner lives in NAZARRTH,PA. Tell them that GEORGE from California told you about them.* GEORGE



Thanks for the link. I actually found a show thats near me in October on there. I'm gonna have to check it out. Maybe put a few of mine in last time my club had a show was about 10 years ago my birds won the top few spots and after that they stopped having a show. Some guy wanted to pay me 500 for one of the birds I put in there but I wouldn't sell it because it was my first bird to win me a diploma in a race. And good thing I didn't sell him since I've raised atleast 6 winners out of his children.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi Shadybug,If you are intrested in SADDLE HOMERS to show.check out the Saddle homer web site www.saddlehomersusa.com The President, Richard Haas lives in LEBANON,PA. and the Sect/Tres Ed Werner lives in NAZARRTH,PA. Tell them that GEORGE from California told you about them.* GEORGE


Thanks That's a nice site but I have a guy that is cleaning house at our shows with his saddle homers and he will sell me a pair and he's only 8 miles away I something fall through there i will try that Thanks Gary


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will train the first round a few times through the drop trap. My later rounds I just put them through when I put them into the loft for the first time. They learn right away from the older birds. Some build an in out system with a drop trap into the aviary and one into the loft. This way they train themselves.


----------

